
Google, democracy and the truth about internet search - ghosh
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/04/google-democracy-truth-internet-search-facebook
======
Tempest1981
We place our trust in algorithms -- creating a high tech game of cat and
mouse.

